# Wee Little Bette Was Spayed...It Was Tough On Her



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gosh she had a hard time with this. She screamed bloody murder the first night. She whimpered, and cried, all night long. Broke my heart. I could only comfort her, as she had already had her limit of meds.

She peed, and pooped, all over the bed. That's okay, I have the worlds largest puppy pads, along with a waterproof cover, under my sheets, so other than loads of laundry, it's all good.

So yep, poor little girl is stuck in the "Hospital Area" at Casa del Caca. She's doing great now. LBB stands at the gate, and gives her kisses. She actually likes LBB. She wants to play with him ~ :wub:

*HEY DEB, WHEN CAN I PLAY WITH LBB??? I'M BETTER NOW!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad it is all over with and she is on the road to recovery. I'm so sorry she had a rough patch but it sounds like she is improving and that's great!!! I love the look on her face .. she is adorable!!!!! :heart:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh poor litte thing. Why do they seem to under dose the pain meds sometimes. Hate that! Glad she looks better this morning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor, poor Bette!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! Poor baby! I'm glad she's feeling better today, but heartbroken that she had such a tough time last night. Bless LBB's heart! He knows how to charm her!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Poor thing.  I'm glad for the "doing great now" part!  {{{{Bette}}}}


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh there is a lil update about one of my fave fluff from Deb's crew (actually two) seems like my all time favorite LBB is enjoying having her around ^_^ 

Deb, give Bette some kisses from me - sorry that she had a rough night after being spayed but glad that she is doing a little better  

hugs
Kat


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh poor litte thing. Why do they seem to under dose the pain meds sometimes. Hate that! Glad she looks better this morning.


Oh Pam, it was heartbreaking. Bette yiped so loud, for no apparent reason, several times during the night. But she was not under dosed. With the pain shot from the vet, they usually sleep thru the night, and then I give them a dose of Metacam in the morning (if needed). So I did give her the reccommended dose at 9PM that night. I've never had to do that before, as they have always slept thru the first night. That's what put her at her limit. So nothing more I could do for her. Just ride it out.

She's doing famously today. Still in the hospital area, as she is sooo wanting to play, so need to keep her still. Needless to say, I've been hanging out in the hospital area all morning. Yep, laying on the floor, and snuggling with her. She'll be there for another week. 

I think back on my Jops. After bringing her home from heart surgery, she couldn't care less. A month later she was spayed, and once again, she was still under control, and had to rule the roost. :HistericalSmiley:

Then I had my Sammie, who thought she was going to die for a couple of hours after her spay. Suddenly, she was fine. Must have been one of her "other" personalities taking over. She had multiple personality disorder. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Deb, maybe the pain meds freaked her out. She didn't like that feeling and let you know it.  Glad she's doing better today.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Oh, I'm so glad it is all over with and she is on the road to recovery. I'm so sorry she had a rough patch but it sounds like she is improving and that's great!!! I love the look on her face .. she is adorable!!!!! :heart:


Sher, she is a flippin' doll. She's a puppy, and full of love. She was so afraid at the shelter. She is very timid, but warms up, and trusts, within minutes. How sad. The shelter deemed her as a biter, and were going to euthanize her, as she was "unadoptable". When all she needed was a few minutes. 

I must say, through all my years in rescue, this is the problem. Give the dogs a chance. I've had many dogs with "issues". Hey, it took time, but we worked them out. And until they're worked out, they stay with me. If it never works out, then they stay with me. I do love a challenge. 

These little ones deserve a fighting chance. The fact that their owners dumped them (or mills dumped them, petstores, etc) is sickening in of itself. The terrible life they have known. Never knowing love. Then we have the idiots at the shelters, who are their last chance. Yet call them "vicious", "biters", "too many health issues", "dog cannot be salvaged", etc. Sure at times this is fact, but more often than not they are simply ignorant, lazy, or just don't give a crap. Wow, great for the dog going to that shelter.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Then I had my Sammie, who thought she was going to die for a couple of hours after her spay. Suddenly, she was fine. Must have been one of her "other" personalities taking over. She had multiple personality disorder. :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You should have named her Sybil!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Then I had my Sammie, who thought she was going to die for a couple of hours after her spay. Suddenly, she was fine. Must have been one of her "other" personalities taking over. She had multiple personality disorder. :HistericalSmiley:


You should have named her Sybil!!! LOL!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well she looks great in the picture. Coming along really nicely in your care. I wouldn't be surprised if the meds made her a bit weird.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Deb, maybe the pain meds freaked her out. She didn't like that feeling and let you know it.  Glad she's doing better today.


 
:thumbsup: good point Brit, i think that's what happened to B&B.
Deb give little Bette kisses from awntie.:wub: I'm glad she's feeling better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh sorry little Bette had a hard first night but sounds ..and... looks like she's made a good recoup. I think it's fantastic Bille and She have 'bonded" how sweet!

" Billie's got a girfriend!!... Billie's got a girfriend" !! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahh sorry little Bette had a hard first night but sounds ..and... looks like she's made a good recoup. I think it's fantastic Bille and She have 'bonded" how sweet!
> 
> *" Billie's got a girfriend!!... Billie's got a girfriend" !!* :chili:


LMAO ~ That cracks me up :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Deb, maybe the pain meds freaked her out. She didn't like that feeling and let you know it.  Glad she's doing better today.


You know, I've never thought of that. She would _suddenly _freak out, for absolutely no reason. She would scream. The sound was horrible. Reminded me of a dog I ran over, many years ago. I'll never forget the cries. And yep, that's what she sounded like. It was ugly. 

This went on all night. It was either constant whimpering, howling, or screaming bloody murder. Yet, not a peep out of her the following day.

Thanks for your input, Brit. As always, you give me more research ~ LOL
And you are often right on the money.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> LMAO ~ That cracks me up :HistericalSmiley:


I wonder what he'd think if he saw her ears. LOL

Aww, sweet baby girl. Get well soon, beautiful Bette.
xoxoxoxxoo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor Bette, meds can make us feel weird and put us in panic mode, sometimes. I know I have the weirdest/disturbing dreams when I'm on pain meds.  I hope your recovery is coming along smoothly with your fabulous nurse Deb!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OUCH! :w00t: Poor baby!!!! That had to be torture for you that first night!!!
I plan on getting Ava spayed the last week in Sept, now I'm scared again....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry that Bette and you had to go through that first night. Probably the pain meds but you just never know. If only they could talk. I'm so glad that she's in your loving care. She sounds like she's a diamond in the rough and you've already polished her up and helped to make her whole again. And I just love that she and LBB have it goin' on. :blink: Well you know what I mean.I keep thinking they both must have the hugest sense of hearing, him being blind and her having those ears. She must listen to broadcasts coming out of Russia. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: How terrific for them both to have someone special, other than you, that is. Thanks again for being who you are.:hugging:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww Deb, sorry for her first rough night, but so glad she is doing good now. OMG how cute is she??? And bless LBB awww giving sweet kisses.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bless her little heart, I hope she is doing better today!:wub: She looks so cute looking up at you in her hospital "room"...........and LBB is at the gate!!! That is just music to my ears!!!!:chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor little baby, so sad she had such a rough night. Glad to hear she doing better. I love the fact her and lbb are becoming soulmates.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet little Bette. Sorry it was a bad night, but glad to hear that she's doing so much better. It probably was the meds and I wouldn't have thought of that either. I know that even if I try to take NyQuil, I have weird nightmares/dreams.:wacko1:

Joplin must think that Bette is pretty "Stupid". She LIKES LBB???!!! Joplin must be shaking her head in disbelief.:smpullhair:

LBB -- so glad that you're going to have a new bff. :chili::chili::chili:Bette LIKES YOU!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Could'a been the meds. I kept my step son's dogs for a month after spays,to make sure they were healed up good. He's a truck driver and I couldn't chance them getting an infection or rupture so they stayed for over a month.
I gave them chamomile tea for a couple days to keep them calm and help w/ the pain.
I did this for a kitten I found that had a broken pelvis,it kept him quiet and still so he could heal...Only thing you can do for a small kitten since there weren't any pain meds for one so tiny. They loved the chamomile tea too.

So many shelters are so over crowded and underfunded,they don't even want to try to rehab and older dog or one that needs a lot of rehab. So sad.. We've had so many called biters by their former owners the shelter wouldn't even check to see if it was true or just an excuse...
They were wonderful sweet doggies,not biters at all.
We'll see more of this as this bad economy just drags on....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry that Bette had a rough night after her spay, but glad to hear that she's doing better. I think LBB has found himself a girlfriend.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[B said:


> Snowbody;1830479] She must listen to broadcasts coming out of Russia. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: .:hugging:[/B]


LMFAO!! LOL ~ :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm sorry that Bette had a rough night after her spay, but glad to hear that she's doing better. *I think LBB has found himself a girlfriend.*


Good God, I'm thankful they are both "fixed". Can you imagine what the pups would be like. Gigantic ears, and no eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley:

But hey, I could earn the name, "BYB"...LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Good God, I'm thankful they are both "fixed". Can you imagine what the pups would be like. Gigantic ears, and no eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Exactly what I thought! 

Hope little Bette is doing good by now. She sure is a cutie!:wub:


----------

